# Refinishing



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have attached a link to a rock hammer & stick in my gallery. I think I can make an easy version of this using a 40" hickory sledge hammer replacement handle. These are most commonly finished with lacquer, I believe.

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/268-copper-bands-installed/

Do you think the grain is likely so well sealed that I can't sand such a replacement handle down, and get a dark stain to penetrate? If I can make this look decent, I think I could donate some to a geology student's group for their silent auctions they hold when alumni meet. They use the funds for geological field trips and to support a local charity.

I suppose that I can just try it. I began sanding on one last fall, and it should be warm enough to continue in a month.

What do you think about sanding and then staining and refinishing a previously lacquered handle? Am I wasting my time?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

If it is just covered w. lacquer, plain alcohol should dissolve it. I see from a vendor site, it may also have carnauba wax on it as well. Alcohol may also dissolve carnauba, but it is pretty tough stuff, and is often used in auto finishes.

Good luck. I'm sure that w. enough sanding and scraping you can get back to bare wood, but its likely to be some trouble.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Can see you doing a bit of sanding ,you could always try paint stripper ,but if its just oiled gdenby right just alcohol or metherlated spirits


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks gents, it's not oiled it is a hard finish, probably lacquer. I did some sanding last fall, but as soon as the weather warms I need to finish the first one.

I'll add a brass or copper pipe fitting for a ferrule, along with some sort of replaceable tip. After staining and maybe initial finishing, then I'll measure up at one foot intervals, and rasp a groove and wind matching brass or copper wire, epoxying it into place, so that a geologist could measure rock outcrops. One one, I also added brass wood screws at 0.1 foot intervals over one foot, for more precise measurements.

This will be fun. I hope to have pics sometime in the spring.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

do you anneal the metal when working it. copper is a pretty easy material to work with and you can get a good finish when dropped into a acid bath after heating and manipulating,.Brass not so easy ,.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> do you anneal the metal when working it. copper is a pretty easy material to work with and you can get a good finish when dropped into a acid bath after heating and manipulating,.Brass not so easy ,.


I just use heavy gauge pipe fittings that plumbers or electricians use. I steal some of my wife's silver polishing material and apply elbow grease on the copper. On the brass, if it is scratched I will use 0000 steel wool, maybe some polishing compound, and then Brasso - the stuff you had to polish your military brass with.


----------

